# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 8th Sept 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All.
Reminder email as requested. If you no longer want this email reminder then simply email back and I will remove you from the list.

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Papanui
Wed 8th Sept
7:30-9:00ish

Lithium Corolla EV 
Hi All,


 We must be all suffering from mid winteritus and need a remotivation to spend some more money, Spring is also on the way an ideal time to begin building. My Corolla has had a hiccup but should be back operational by the meeting. The EV gods might start to smile but nothing is certain until you have rubber on the road and you can start talking from a historical viewpoint. If it is you will certainly be able to have a drive should you request it. Warwick's EV may also be in attendance as well as others should they be available. 

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton

www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Despite the Earthquake and the loss of three chimneys and a ton of shattered slate the meeting will still take place at 107. I hope the rest of you have not suffered too much. 
I might even be able to find a flat enough peice of road to take the Corolla out for a go. The new motor although physically larger seems slower and max amps is lower as well. Confusing to me. Maybe I should have continued to over volt a 48V motor rather than get the 144V rated Zibo Supermotor 11kW. Another expensive experiment it seems. If you can make it, see you here for a change of topic and scene.
David


----------

